# I blew up my engine



## Parker Beach (Dec 27, 2005)

I need a new engine because I either threw a rod or a piston and the estimate for a rebuild is in the range of $3600. I have been wanting to do a transmission conversion from auto to manual. I have thought that maybe it would be the right time to do an engine swap to since I can't exactly do much else optionswise: 1. New car- I love my 97 Altima and don't want a new car 2. Rebuild or new engine- BUt I really want a manual trans and I want a bluebird engine. 3. Engine swap- I really want and it comes with the trans and ecu to make 4wd should I do it and would it be a direct fit. http://www.jdmracingmotors.com/index.php?area=motors&motor_id=77 
How much would it cost to do the conversion/swap/ and modifications needed and what other parts would I need.
I kind of need a fast response thanks.
Thanks 
Parker Beach


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

An SR20 will fit right in there just like the I20.


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

i suggest you swap for a 2000-2001 engine and tranny..the auto to manual has been done but their is alot of modifications to make the job complete. you can search here or www.nissanclub.com


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

you can also search for parts here

www.car-part.com


----------



## bobdole (Oct 10, 2005)

You will not be able to bolt in the bluebird AWD setup. With some modification/creativity you can get the FWD SR20 into your altima, but it is by no means an easy undertaking, and it'll probably be quite expensive.


----------



## Parker Beach (Dec 27, 2005)

What would it take to get the sr20det to work if I can get the fwd trans for it. Will it bolt right in or will I have to do some other stuff or can I use my old trans? from the ka24de


----------



## billysaltima (Mar 10, 2005)

the sr20 well bolt up dut i dont know where to find mounts for the engine and trans but you can use a FWD from a G20 or else sentra


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

They are showing the Japanese U12 SSS engine which was not used until 94, it was used until 91. The U13 SSS ATESSA had a front mount intercooler.
Also the HP was not 227 it was 210 ps ~200 hp. 
Venus Auto www.venus-auto.com has the engine with ECU on special for $900. Then buy a FWD SR20 trans.
Or you could buy a newer KA24DE and trans for cheap.

Troy


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> They are showing the Japanese U12 SSS engine which was not used until 94, it was used until 91. The U13 SSS ATESSA had a front mount intercooler.
> Also the HP was not 227 it was 210 ps ~200 hp.
> Venus Auto www.venus-auto.com has the engine with ECU on special for $900. Then buy a FWD SR20 trans.
> Or you could buy a newer KA24DE and trans for cheap.
> ...


 i was thinking of doing the same thing as that guy do a u12 conversion, but all i want to do is a engine swap to i guess the u13 sss atessa, but i still want to keep my fwd atuo trans. is it still possible just to swap the engine and leave the trans.?


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

An SR20 swap is going to take a lot of fabrication. Its not a simple button up job. Besides that, I think the SR20 would be a downgrade for the Altima. You can go through the work and time just for the sake of being different, but you'd have less work for yourself keeping the KA24DE and just performing the auto-manual swap.


----------



## Parker Beach (Dec 27, 2005)

OK I would like to here the possibilities on both sides because I don't have a ton of money but do love my altima and only want to make the best choice. I have always tried to find parts to do upgrades to my old KA24DE before it decided to give up at life. I had trouble finding parts but have been thinking about it and tried to find parts for the SR20 for the altima and I can't find parts. I definitely want the auto to stick conversion but if some one can tell me where to get Upgrades I would definitely like to stick with a KA24 once I can get the money for a new engine. but some please list a few places where I can get Upgrades for the KA since I can already tell that my SR20 probably won't be happening due to the fact that I don't make enough money to purchase find a way to mount it find a new Tran and pay for labor it is sounding like it would be a nightmare and then some. Thanks for your help but the KA basically has won due to the fact of it is what truly belongs under the hood of my ALTIMA.
I just ask for some people to chip in on websites that I can find upgrades for my car once the engine is installed. thanks


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

Well, if you're not doing the work yourself then the SR20 conversion is definetely something that you do not want to take on. With all the fab. that needs to be done for the swap, it would be very costly and furthermore, to me just seems like a project you'd want to do yourself.


----------



## b00st3dTT (Feb 1, 2006)

go with the SR20, lots of power potential lol


----------

